# Honey flavor & "aging"



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I have a question...does honey flavor age?

Certainly. It changes over time. Usually it's best when really fresh.

>I hear GR does

GR?

>*I* think it has an off taste, but nobody else seems to notice it and they love it. I think the taste is sort of "waxy". However, after sitting in the bottle for a few months, the taste is completely different. 

I don't think that's unusual.

>It tastes more like other raw honeys that I buy and I like it a lot more. I'm scared it actually might be fermenting...what does fermenting honey look like?

It tastes better and you're afraid it's fermenting? Fermentation is done by yeast. It gives off bubbles and smells yeasty, like bread raising and has some alcohol smell to it as well. If it's in a sealed jar, assuming the jar doesn't explode first, it will give off gas when you open it, like a bottle of carbonated drink.


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

sorry, goldenrod

Dee was telling me about an article in this months Bee Culture talking about goldenrod honey and how it may change flavor

>>It tastes more like other raw honeys that I buy and I like it a lot more. I'm scared it actually might be fermenting...what does fermenting honey look like?

>It tastes better and you're afraid it's fermenting? Fermentation is done by yeast. It gives off bubbles and smells yeasty, like bread raising and has some alcohol smell to it as well. If it's in a sealed jar, assuming the jar doesn't explode first, it will give off gas when you open it, like a bottle of carbonated drink.


Heh, I guess this is kinda skewed








Thanks for the reply


[This message has been edited by Branman (edited October 06, 2004).]


----------

